# Everyone's Opinion



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Aite guys if you had a 1995 240sx (non-se) and $5000 dollars to spend on the car what would you do?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

rb20det,coilovers, sways,fmic,boost control, good tires. i think thats all oging to be a little over 5k though


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> rb20det,coilovers, sways,fmic,boost control, good tires. i think thats all oging to be a little over 5k though


imo, take away fmic and boost control. get a decent rb20, leave it stock, then strut bars, coilovers, tires, decent light weight rims, good brakes. and weight reduction is free.


----------



## Duke_Kun (Jun 30, 2004)

What do you want to do with the car?
If you want to Drag..^^^^^^what they said.
If you want to drift, Go Bucket, Steering wheel, Roll Cage, Braking, 5 lug, and SUSPENSION. Do weight reduction (romove everything not needed). 
Get an extra set of Wheels too for extra rubber for Drifting excursions. Tires go fast. Mainly focus on your brakes and suspension though. Learn your car slowly.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Well mainly it'll be used for an everyday driver with a few drag races (not on the streets) ,but goin sideways is fun, so i'll have to compromise.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i would do a full suspension: KAAZ 1.5way LSD, JIC coilovers, Cusco strut tower bars front and rear, Tanabe sway bars, and damn near every other suspension piece i could find. then i would remove the AC, sound deadening, back seat, spare tire and jack, and every little thing i didnt need.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

5 grand? I'd rebuild the engine, do an intake and exhaust, better seats, suspension work, lightweight rims, and better tires. Or just go with an SR20 swap...they can be had for 5 grand.....


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> i would do a full suspension: KAAZ 1.5way LSD, JIC coilovers, Cusco strut tower bars front and rear, Tanabe sway bars, and damn near every other suspension piece i could find. then i would remove the AC, sound deadening, back seat, spare tire and jack, and every little thing i didnt need.


i got rid of most of everything i dont need in my coupes13, only thing is the seat belts in the back, the seat belt motors in the front. my side will be gone, gonna get a bnr32 passenger seat with a harness. then i dont knwo what the hell im gonna do with the passenger, just leave it stock, hahahah, i dont care if they roll with me, they gonna hafta hold their balls in place, as for the women, gag their mouths. they'll scream.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

walmartemployee said:


> imo, take away fmic and boost control. get a decent rb20, leave it stock, then strut bars, coilovers, tires, decent light weight rims, good brakes. and weight reduction is free.


what's up w/ all the footworks?? so you can go drifting?? 

w/ about 5k, ur gonna be broke after swap/ka-t, lsd, struts/sways


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cup holder. subs. 

sounds good so far.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes yes, those cupholders are damn expensive.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

those jdm ones from intial d are like 3k!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

cant forget the JDM cup to go in the cupholder....


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

used to have 3 cup holders in my car, one for a pack of cigs, drink, and the one on the passenger side is for wohever's the passenger. then came 5 black lights in my car, killed my battery a few times, hahahahha, always carry jumper cables, go up to strangers and get a jump. 2 big ones on the visors, a small one on the center console. one on the passenger side, and a big one on the rear where the speakers would be.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> cant forget the JDM cup to go in the cupholder....



i've got like10 cup holders in my town and country..... :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

walmartemployee said:


> imo, take away fmic and boost control. get a decent rb20, leave it stock, then strut bars, coilovers, tires, decent light weight rims, good brakes. and weight reduction is free.


 yeah i forgot brakes. do that instead of boost control. better yet, go CA, struts, sways, coilovers, and tires/rims, and j30 diff


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

94-6-vision said:


> i've got like10 cup holders in my town and country..... :cheers:


and we are supposed to care? we dont.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> and we are supposed to care? we dont.


no reason to be pissy about it....


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Actually in all honesty I do need a cup holder cuz every damn time go fast my drink gets tipped over.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

This might be the dumbest ? any of you have ever been asked but will the tranny in my car bolt to a rb20 engine?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

no, the engines usually comes with a tranny.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> no, the engines usually comes with a tranny.


wow! he knows something! woohoo!

to answer your question more in depth. your tranny in your 240 will not bolt up to an RB engine. however, you can swap the parts from your tranny into the bellhousing of the RB tranny and that would work for you. the only reason you would need to do so tho, would be if the RB tranny went bad. you will get a tranny with your engine whether you get a motorset or a front clip.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Aite that's cool thankx for the help.


----------

